# Surf fishing Thursday



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Just got home to Galveston. Haven't even looked art surf yet.
Anyone have any news on fishability or want to go tomorrow if it looks right???
Pm me or comment here, I will check in later..
Thanks Victor


----------



## SteelerFan45 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Wading*

Can't go until Friday and from the reports looks like it might be ON !!!! Can't wait to get out, it's been way too long since I've wetted a line. If any one is up for a trip to SLP on Friday send me a PM.


----------



## JimmyS (May 19, 2005)

I'll be there in the morning! Somewhere.


----------



## Qarboss (Feb 22, 2009)

Be there myself tomorrow afternoon and Friday morning......want to be out and gone before the holiday crowd arrives....may be too late already.

Best wishes to all for a safe, fish-filled weekend.

S


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Lookin good for few days. Y'all be careful around the Pass... PFDs are a good idea...


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Going to give it a shot in the morning in front of water tower before you get to SLP.
Got guest showing up Friday maybe, might have to play tour guide. But will know tomorrow night about Friday fishing...


----------



## boat_for_sale (Sep 7, 2009)

surf will be on in the morning.. will be there for sure


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

I drive a champagne colored Chevy PU. I will be as close as i can get in front of water tower so if you see a fatboy wading or at truck say hi...


----------



## kodiak (Jun 22, 2009)

LingKiller said:


> I drive a champagne colored Chevy PU. I will be as close as i can get in front of water tower so if you see a fatboy wading or at truck say hi...


I'll be at the water tower tomorrow morning. Black F150. I'll wear my lucky neon Yellow shirt with my Yankees Hat! Gonna soak croakers and shrimp under a cork. Should be flat as hell.


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

*SURF*

Well Water had 5' visibility today near SLP. Got in the water right before sunrise. First cast Redfish 1 inch under, released. Next cast nice trout 2inches over min. Caught 3 Pompano and a Mack, poor mans tarpon ( Dam Ladyfish) and lost a cork to another mack. 9am used up my bait, waves not to bad and bait in water everywhere. Went to try and get bait nearby and settled for 2 shrimp and 6 mullet. 930 back in water and killed to eating size shrimp under popping cork no takers, bite was over. Switched to bottom rig and played with giant ladyfish for an hour and left. Gave fish to nearby fisherman who was only catching small croakers. 
Great day to be in surf and didn't have to clean fish and make room in full freezer.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice catch. That could be called a wild slam. Thank's for the report.


----------

